# S&w m&p 15-22



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Picked up an early birthday present for the wifey. She is into shooting rimfire guns due to the low recoil, or lack there of, and the fact that its relatively inexpensive compared to larger caliber rounds. (or at least it used to be ) I was able to snag this one at the Gander Mountian in Huber Heights over the weekend. I want to upgrade it up some for ease and comfort for a lot of shooting... been looking around the web and thinking about upgrading to an Ergo grip as it will be mort comfortable than the standard MOE rigid composite pistol grip on it now- a single point sling... I already have a BSA Sweet 22 on its way for it, but what other general upgrades would be best suited for routine shooting of this gun? I have read alot of spring upgrades for long lasting use on the older models of the M&P 15-22 but I don't know that I will have to worry about that with the newer models. Please keep in mind its for the wife also, so comfort is a must! 

Anyone have any suggestions as what "add-on" upgrades would be best?


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Anyone have any experience with the m&p 15-22?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Pistol grip on the forend is all you need. I use a Gobble Stopper red/Green dot on mine. They are excellent dot sight scopes. They don't like to eat Remington ammo. I have a single point sling for mine but I need to update my trigger guard for proper attachement. 

If you want more mags good luck finding them they are hard to come by.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Bonecrusher said:


> They don't like to eat Remington ammo.


What do you use that cycles through pretty well with little to no jamming? Even my older marlin doesnt quite like Remington. 

In regards to the extra mags... I have seen them all over the net, didn't seem like it would be a problem finding them unless they are on back order... I know there is the big hype about limiting the capacity of mag clips, but didn't seem to have an issue searching and finding them.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

I use Federal match ammo. It's in a white box and says for semi auto's on the box. You got a great gun unfortunatley right now it's hard to find the ammo and mags. There are a bunch of groups on Facebook that buy and sell guns, ammo, and parts. Most of them are extremely overprices though. I wish I could help more but I haven't been able to shoot mine since Sandy Hook. Can't find ammo and won't over pay for what I do find.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Seems I opened my mouth and inserted my foot... I can't find extra mags anywhere... every place is either back ordered or are not taking anymore orders. I did find a 35rd clip from plinker tactical with good reviews but dont know how they hold up compared to the S&W mags. 

As for ammo, looks like I will be using the ammo I currently have because after stopping yesterday at Miami Valley Shooting Grounds here in springfield who can afford to shoot at $6.00 a 50 rd box of cheap .22s, I for one won't pay that. But as with anything, give it some time and things should settle down. WE are the reason that ammo is very limited and expensive because as soon as it hits the shelf its gone... if everyone would just calm down supply&demand would return to normal and .22 bricks would go back down and be available.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Yep you are exactly right. How many mags do you want? Do you ever get around Delaware?


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Looking for at least 1 S&W 25rd mag. I would prefer 2 but would settle for just an extra one at this time seeing how they are almost non existant. I have a cousin that lives outside marysville and am up there at least once a month, so its just a few mintues up the road from there.

I got the Ergo Grip installed last night... still waiting on the BSA Sweet 22 to get here but seems those are on back order too...


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

Shoot me a PM next time you are coming up this way. I think I can part with a mag. It's brand new still in the package. Gotta find my recipet and figure out what I paid for it, been so long since the gouging started I can't remember what they went for.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Well I appreciate it... I will be busy next couple weekends but should be headed that way the weekend of april 13th... I will let you know for sure though

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

any one looking for a s&w m&p-22 ? stone wall had 5 on friday nite and 1 bushmaster ar 15 for 1050.00 i think .22 were 500. or so. they might have some .22 mp mags


----------

